
Implementing VisiCalc (2003) - codezero
http://rmf.vc/implementingvisicalc
======
wiz21c
FTA :

>>> Since we didn't want to be beholden to Apple, I had to reverse engineer
the low level I/O operations for the disk drives and implement a compatible
file system.

So Apple was already quite a commercial entity

>>> Eventually the copy protection become too much of an impediment and we
dropped it.

And DRM was already not quite convincing...

Some things never change :-)

